
What programming language should you learn first? Answer – JavaScript - Osiris30
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/what-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-%CA%87d%C4%B1%C9%B9%C9%94s%C9%90%CA%8C%C9%90%C9%BE-%C9%B9%C7%9D%CA%8Dsu%C9%90-19a33b0a467d#.qwzyfspca
======
herbst
I dont like these articles. It has arguments, but none that could not be drawn
foe other languages as well.

~~~
quickben
Although the _demand_ for web programming is there, it doesn't mean that the
_compensation_ for that is equally following that demand .

------
truantee
I think Lua or Pascal should be the first language to learn though. They are
dead simple.

